# AWP 1.8T ECU Pinout/Wiring Diagram



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have searched and searched, and the new forum search just isn't cooperating with me (who knew it could get _worse!?_) 

Does anyone have the pinout diagram for the AWP/1.8t (if they are all the same)? 

Really, all I need to know: which pins act as signal and signal return for the MAP sensor. Your help is much appreciated. :beer: 

p4c:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

would also be interested. i found one the other day on the "old" tex haha


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

despair bump


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Both of you, check your PM's...


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*AWP 1.8T ECU pinout diagram?*

Hey guys I'm trying to install a Knocklite (knock alert device) on my 1.8T gti AWP but I need a ECU pinout diagram, anyone knows where to find it? I did the search but nothing came close to what Im looking for, anyone can help?


----------



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

can you send me one too. im about to go on the adventure of awp in a rabbit and im trying to plan out the wiring a little bit before i get started. it would be much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5049235-APH-AWW-AWP-AWV-wiring-harness-comparison


----------



## audi#1 (May 8, 2010)

*knock control / knock feedback*

not too sure about the above mentioned knock detection device, but with AEM EMS's I have had excellent results with the knock control / knock feedback features. AEB running 42psi boost on pump gas + 50/50 h20 meth via 750cc nozzle (also AEM) -can run more boost, but the knock feedback loop retards timing> adds fuel and would ultimately cut ignition in order to curb knock.
the fact the frequency can be dialed in with absolute precision is what makes this system shine. please let us know how the Knocklite wirks, because this device might just save the day for my AEM managed 4.2L 40v V8. -the new series 2 AEM's have sufficient ignition and injector outputs, but only ONE knock input! my series 1 Race EMS has 2 as do most Series 1 EMS's, but this will soon be a moot point as the 40v V8 has FOUR knock sensors! perhaps a couple knocklite's could be used to compensate for the Series 2's lack of additional knock channels


----------

